

Why I quit Facebook - OJKoukaz
https://medium.com/better-humans/325436c2976f

======
talles
A well done article. These are the same reasons why I never joined facebook.

Another reading: [http://www.waitbutwhy.com/2013/07/7-ways-to-be-
insufferable-...](http://www.waitbutwhy.com/2013/07/7-ways-to-be-insufferable-
on-facebook.html)

